# Homemade slingshot- spectraply wood



## wildernessman (May 5, 2013)

Hello,

today i finished my homemade slingshot. I bought spectraply wood in simpleshot online store and make this. I also bought nitro theraband gold bands. First impressions are amazing becouse this is my first real slingshot with theraband gold bands. This band is realy strong but fast. (next week i planed to go hunting muskart and do my frst hunt)

WM


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Oooh, very nice! I like that plywood, it looks cool


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice shooter


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

Sweet looking sling!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice work, excellent!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

very nice !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicely done. looks fantastic!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Great work.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Came out very nice. Good job!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Super nice job you did here. Heck yes.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Spectraply looks great, very nice result :thumbsup:


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome job! Especially being your first makes it even more exceptional! Very cool choice of Spectraply color too. Hunting muskrat..? Now that's sorta funny.. Heard they're good eating with glands removed! If you wait for prime fur though they were selling for $8-13 I believe on last year's fur auctions. Just a thought if you have the resources. Good luck n have fun with that pretty shooter!!!


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Purdy nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Good work wildernessman!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding job, I wish you hours of enjoyable shooting with it.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice work. I love working with dymondwood etc


----------



## wildernessman (May 5, 2013)

Ravensbull said:


> Awesome job! Especially being your first makes it even more exceptional! Very cool choice of Spectraply color too. Hunting muskrat..? Now that's sorta funny.. Heard they're good eating with glands removed! If you wait for prime fur though they were selling for $8-13 I believe on last year's fur auctions. Just a thought if you have the resources. Good luck n have fun with that pretty shooter!!!


here in slovenija we had long winter and muscart still have perfect hide...that this weekend i had luck and made my first kill. But this is not muscart but nutria. Now im going to tan this hide and make a pouch for ammo )


----------



## wildernessman (May 5, 2013)

Thank you guys...maybe anyone had an idea where can i buy some spectraply wood in different colours? (green, red, blue, black, brown,...)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think SimpleShot.com has some small pieces. That's a jewel of a slingshot you made!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Simple shot should have at least five new colors within the next week. Check in under the 'DIY' section of the store.


----------

